#  > Bazaar >  > Te koop >  Huisgenote gezocht voor delen eengezinswoning Almere

## Marokkaasje1980

Ik zoek een nette huisgenote om mijn eengezinswoning in Almere Stad mee te delen. Startdatum 1 juni a.s. Prijs 500,- euro inclusief gas/water/licht/tv & internet. Geen onderhuur want het is een koophuis. Duur etc in overleg, Inschrijving helaas niet mogelijk.

Stuur een pm bij interesse.

----------

